# Macht hier auch wer Rufbereitschaft?



## Zefix (26 September 2007)

Wollte mich mal erkundigen ob es hier auch jemanden gibt der Rufbereitschaft macht und wie es bei euch gehandhabt wird.

Letze Woche wurde von unserem "Regime" beschlossen die IH macht in der Spätschicht Rufbereitschaft und das ganze ist ab nächster Woche  (1.10.07) soweit.
Das delikate ist aber auch, dass wir uns erst nächste Woche zusammen setzen um über die Details zu reden.   (Typisch bei uns...).

Bis jetzt wurden 2 Std. Vergütung geboten für die Zeit der Rufbereitschaft plus die Dauer des Einsatzes wenn nötig, ab Anruf. (Ende?).

Mehr hats Hörensagen noch nicht raus gelassen :???: 

Meine offen Fragen:

1. Wie "hoch" ist bei euch die Vergütung?

2. Gibts ein Abteilungsfzg./Firmenwagen für die Zeit? (Hab 50km einfach)

3. Wird auf die 10Std. Regelung geachtet und die verlorene Arbeitszeit des Tages danach gutgeschrieben?  (23 Uhr Einsatz darfst aber erst wieder 9:00Uhr anfangen...)

usw.

Gruss Andy

PS: WIr sind 3 Mann und jede Woche wäre wer anderes dran.


----------



## plc_tippser (26 September 2007)

Hei,

habe schon unterschiedliche Modelle   serviert bekommen, einmal für lau und einmal für 25% des Stundenlohns, also ab da wo die Rufbereitschaft läuft, z.B. nach dem Abstempeln oder nach 20:00 Uhr gibt es die 25%. In einem ähnlichen Fall wie bei dir sollte eigentlich in der Firma an- und abgestempelt werden, dann hätten bei mir die 60min Fahrzeit gefehlt, ohne das ich die in irgend einer Form hätte angerechnet bekommen, so haben  wir nicht gestempelt und haben die Fahrzeit mit auf einen Stundenzettel geschrieben und den eingereicht, das hat immer wieder Ärger gegeben, aber das war egal, oft drückt man nur die Quitt-Taste und hat 20min Arbeitszeit gehabt.

Auf irgendwelche Pausenzeiten wurde natürlich nicht geachtet.

Gruß, pt


----------



## afk (26 September 2007)

Bei meinem Ex-AG hatten wir sowas auch immer mal wieder, und da war's auch immer eine völlig überstürzte Angelegenheit. Wunschvorstellung von unserem AG war jedesmal, daß wir das halt einfach so machen (für lau, ohne Vergütung für die Bereitschaft :???, und bei einem Einsatz wird die Arbeitszeit bezahlt, und sonst nichts. Abgedeckt werden sollte dabei der 2-Schicht-Betrieb von 6 -22 Uhr.

Dummerweise (für meinen Ex-AG ) hatte ich damals einen Kollegen, der aus privaten Gründen gerne morgens um 6 Uhr mit der Arbeit angefangen hat, wenn er dafür früh Feierabend machen konnte, und da ich schon immer eher zu späteren Arbeitszeiten geneigt war, haben wir uns darauf geeinigt, daß wir auch schichten (ohne abzuwechseln), solange die Bereitschaft gefordert ist. Das hatte dann den Vorteil, daß das Thema Bereitschaft vom Tisch war, Niemand mußte mehrmals am Tag in die Firma fahren (bei mir waren's damals auch 45 km einfache Strecke), die anderen Kollegen waren uns dafür dankbar, daß wir ihnen das Thema abgenommen haben, und ich hab ab 19 Uhr Spätschichtzulage bekommen. Außerdem läßt sich's ab 18 Uhr deutlich angenehmer arbeiten, die meisten machen bis dahin Feierabend und das Telefon klingelt danach auch nicht mehr ständig.  

Nach 2-3 Monaten war das Thema dann meistens wieder erledigt, wenn mein AG gesehen hat, daß wir das in einer Weise geregelt haben, gegen die er nichts einwenden kann, die ihn aber trotzdem Geld kostet ...  


Gruß Axel


----------



## maxi (26 September 2007)

Es sind sogar 11 Stunden Pause am Stück vorgeschrieben.


----------



## maxi (26 September 2007)

Zefix schrieb:


> Wollte mich mal erkundigen ob es hier auch jemanden gibt der Rufbereitschaft macht und wie es bei euch gehandhabt wird.
> 
> Letze Woche wurde von unserem "Regime" beschlossen die IH macht in der Spätschicht Rufbereitschaft und das ganze ist ab nächster Woche (1.10.07) soweit.
> Das delikate ist aber auch, dass wir uns erst nächste Woche zusammen setzen um über die Details zu reden.  (Typisch bei uns...).
> ...


 
Früher war es so das ich die Bereitschaftszeit zu 50% vergütet bekommen habe. Ruhezeiten wurden nicht beachtet.
Einsatzzeiten, also aktives Arbeiten voll bezahlt +Zuschläge für NAcht, Überstunden etc.

--

Heute und Hier ist es so das wir für jeden Tag eien Bereitschaftszulage bekommen, 30 Euro oder so. Dann für den Einsatz 25 Euro Fahrkostenerstatung. Es werden hier mindestens 2,5 Stunden als AZ gebucht. Also wenn der Einsatz 30 Minuten dauert gibt es dennoch 2,5 Stunden. Wenn der Einsatz 2,5 Stunden dauert gibt es dennoch auch nur 2,5 Stunden. Erst wenn er länger dauert gibt es dann entsprechned mehr.
Ab 6 uhr zählt dann Ruhezeit, Sprich wenn dein Einsatz um 5 Uhr Früh zuende war, darfst du erst wieder um 16 Uhr regulär arbeiten.


----------



## maxi (26 September 2007)

Ich kann euch nur anraten euch Bereitschaft teuer vergüten zu lassen.
Es ist eure Freizeit und Gesundheit die ihr da opfert.
Gerade wenn ihr Famile habt. Für eine 20-28 Jährigen wird das sicher kein Thema sein, da ist man eifnach Jung und unverbaucht.
Habe früher schon einige ältere Bereitschaftsgeile Kollegen gesehen die dann mal im Bournout gelandet sind.
Kenne eien Exkollegen (Netter und zu fleissiger Mann) der dadurch Arbeitsunfähig wurde.


----------



## Frank (26 September 2007)

Bei uns gibt es eine Bereitschaftszulage von 150€ im Monat, egal wieviele Wochen (7 Tage / 24h) man im Monat eingeplant ist. Das heißt aber auch man bekommt das Geld, wenn man nur alle 6 Wochen am Start ist. Die Bereitschaftszeit wird für aktives Arbeiten zu 100% vergütet inkl. Zuschläge für Nacht, Überstunden etc. Hängt man in der Bereitschaft nachts 2h Stunden am Telefon hatan Pech gehabt. Ruhezeiten werden selbstverständlich :sw13: nicht beachtet. Die Fahrten können abgerechnet werden.


----------



## vierlagig (26 September 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Hängt man in der Bereitschaft nachts 2h Stunden am Telefon hatan Pech gehabt.



auch ein grund, warum ich dann lieber reinfahre...



Frank schrieb:


> Ruhezeiten werden selbstverständlich :sw13: nicht beachtet.



und dafür muss man noch nicht mal bereitschaft haben, ein wartungsstillstand ist vollkommen ausreichend...um 1 des nächtens nach hause, um 8 wieder in der firma...standard...

hast vergessen den mißbrauch der bereitschaftsnummer zu erwähnen...


----------



## Frank (26 September 2007)

vierlagig schrieb:


> hast vergessen den mißbrauch der bereitschaftsnummer zu erwähnen...


 
na das hält sich ja bei uns zum Glück in Grenzen, die OSB-Philosophie kann ja nicht allgegenwärtig sein...


----------



## Crossbones (26 September 2007)

Wir haben auch eine Rufbereitschaft.

Die muß ich mir mit einem Schlosser und einem Elektriker-Meister Kollegen teilen.
Wobei das alles ein wenig aus dem Ruder gelaufen ist. Der Meister geht überhaupt nicht ans Telefon wenn einer aus der Firma anruft. Die Schichtführer ruf dann normalerweise direkt mich an.

Meistens ärgere ich mich dann über mich selber weil ich so Pflichtbewußt bin und mich der Sache annehme. 

Ich habe 15 km Weg zur Arbeit. Sobald mich ein Schichtführer angerufen hat läuft die Zeit die ich bezahlt bekomme. Die Zeit endet wenn ich wieder zu Hause bin. 

Ich bekomme die Zeit nicht bezahlt kann sie aber abfeiern.


----------



## Frank (26 September 2007)

vierlagig schrieb:


> auch ein grund, warum ich dann lieber reinfahre...
> 
> quote]
> 
> ...und im Büro übernachtest.... :icon_wink:


----------



## vierlagig (26 September 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> na das hält sich ja bei uns zum Glück in Grenzen, die OSB-Philosophie kann ja nicht allgegenwärtig sein...



philosophie ist definitionsgemäß: "im alltäglichen Sprachgebrauch ein Synonym für „Strategie“ oder „Gesamtkonzept“"

...fällt dir was auf?


----------



## vierlagig (26 September 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> ...und im Büro übernachtest.... :icon_wink:



kann ja sein, dass noch was passiert


----------



## Frank (26 September 2007)

vierlagig schrieb:


> philosophie ist definitionsgemäß: "im alltäglichen Sprachgebrauch ein Synonym für „Strategie“ oder „Gesamtkonzept“"
> 
> ...fällt dir was auf?


 
ja - eine Strategie bzw. Konzept fehlt eurem Führungsgremium... obwohl größtmögliches Chaos zu schaffen kann auch ein Konzept sein


----------



## himbeergeist (26 September 2007)

Hallo,

ich mache auch Rufbereitschaft und das Ganze solange wie jemand arbeitet. Da ich auf dieser Strecke ganz allein bin bleibt alles am nir hängen. Im Moment von Montag5.00 Uhr bis Samstag 18.00 Uhr. Gut, ich will nicht jammern, im Schnitt habe ich so 3-5 Einsätze im Monat. Bei mir ist das wie folgt geregelt:
-Ich bekomme pro Woche Rufbereitschaft 100,00 €
- für die gefahrenen Kilometer gibt es 0,30 € pro Kilometer
- Die Arbeitszeit im Einsatzfall beginnt an der Haustür und endet auch wieder dort
- Die Zuschläge für den Einsatz sind 25% für die ÜStunden bzw Nachtschichtzuschlag Steuerfrei, je nach Uhrzeit

Herzliche Grüße
Frank


----------



## Zefix (26 September 2007)

Ui, doch so viele hier  

Hmm, also macht das fast jeder AG wie er will  

Firmenwagen bekam auch keiner?

Mal schaun was nächste Woche raushandeln kann


----------



## Jochen Kühner (26 September 2007)

*Bereitschaft...*

Also bei uns wechselt das auch immer durch, wir sind zu 8 also ca. alle 8 wochen. Geld gibts für jeden Tag, glaub so um die 30€. Der Einsatz beginnt sobalt du das Telefon abnimmst, und endet wenn du wieder zuhause bist. Jeder kann auch von zuhause per fernwartung rein also je nach dem. Reaktionszeit ist immer minimum 1 stunde, d.h. ich kann auch mal weiter weg sein, muss nur spätestens in einer stunde im geschäft sein (wenn nötig). das ganze von montag bis samstag (immer von 4-22 uhr). einsätze, max 3 im monat, d.h. wenn man nur alle 8 wochen drann ist, hat man meist keinen...


----------



## Nico99 (26 September 2007)

Hallo!

Bei uns wird die Rufbereitschaft auch gemach, zur Zeit Mo-Do von 16:00 bis 22:00, Freitag von 12:00 bis 22:00, Samstags von 06:00 bis 22:00 uns Sonntags von 09:00 bis 12:00. Das ganze ist an die Betriebszeiten unserer bauwerke angepasst. Für feiertage gibt es gesonderte Regelungen.
Vergütet wird es so, dass für reine Rufbereitschaft unter 12 Stunden 1/8 der Zeit bezahlt wird. Be Rufbereitschaft über 12 Stunden gibt es pauschal 2 Stunden an normalen tagen und 4 Stunden an Samstagen, Sonntagen und Feiertagen.
Jeder Einsatz wird auf volle Stunde gerundet und mit 130% bezahlt.
Für die Rufbereitschaft steht entweder ein Firmenfahrzeug bereit, oder aber benutzt man eigenes PKW und kriegt dann beim Einsatz 0,30€ pro Kilometer.

Ja, reaktionzeit ist 1 Stunde und Einsatz beginnt ab Hörer abheben und endet, wenn ich wieder zu Hause bin.
Rufbereitschaft besteht immer aus 1 Elektriker und 1 Schlosser

bis dann, 

Nico


----------



## lorenz2512 (26 September 2007)

hallo,
rufbereitschaft wochenende, ab samstag 6.00 bis montag 6.00, vergütung 137€ plus stunden, plus kilometer in stundenzuschlag, und wird antrittrszeit wird nach unten abgerundet und abstempeln nach oben.
in der woche nach lust und laune, wenn man zeit hat fährt man, oder nicht, kein vertrag unter der woche.


----------



## thomass5 (26 September 2007)

Hallo,
Rufbereitschaft von Samstag 14:00 bis So.6:00 und So 6:00-22:00.
Es übernimmt immer die Spätschicht im 3Schichtsystem damit ist auf die Ruhezeiten "geachtet". Es sind immer 1E+1M für die jeweils 16h drann. Materiell gibt es 30€ und die Zuschläge wenn wir halt in die Firma gehen. Die reine Zeit(auf zuruf und gerundet vom Cheffe)  ist zum abfeiern.Pro Jahr ist jeder E/M so 4-6x drann(je nach "eigener Lust").
Schlagt das beste für euch raus .

Th.
PS: wir könnten uns auch abholen lassen vom Wachpersonal


----------



## gravieren (26 September 2007)

Hi

Freitag ab ca. 20.00 Uhr bis Freitag 04.30 


Grundsätzliche Schicht meiner Kollegen bis 21.00 Uhr  ( Mo. bis Freitag)

Bereitschaft an "Schwerpunktmaschinen bis ca. 24.00 Uhr
Bei der Energieversorgung gibt es KEIN Limit.


Einsatz ca. 2-3 mal die Woche ca. 1,5 Stunden.
(Arbeiten über 1 Stunde werden meist auf Schichtbeginn verlegt, ausser der Energieversorgung)



Vergütung   je Tag 1 Stunde, je Sa, So, Feiertag 3 Stunden.


Also pro Woche ca. 11 Stunden.


Gestempelt wird bei uns im Minutentakt.



Derzeit wird bei uns eine neue Vereinbarung ausgearbeitet, da jede Abteilung unterschiedliche Entlohnungen haben.


Schneeräumdienst, Heizer, Service-Bereitschaft Weltweit, Lagerbereitschaft ...

Die Lagerbereitschaft z.b. bekommt einen Firmenwagen   
(Ist so ein mit Werbung bepflasterer SMART-Kaprio)


NEU soll werden:   Pro Einsatz/Fahrt 1 Stunde Fahrtgeld



Achso, die geleisteten Stunden werden natürlich mit den üblichen 25 und 50 % Zuschlägen ausbezahlt.

Oder auf ein Zeitkonto, bei der auch die Prozente übertragen werden.


P.S.  Habe zusätzlich nee "Quasibereitschaft" für China ( 6-Monats-Visum), Chroatien und Tschechien OHNE Entlohnung.

Bislang konnte ich ALLE Probleme Telefonisch abklären.

Bin auf "Kriegsfuss" mit Chef, da er das als "Selbstverständlich" ansieht, 
Bald endet diese Bereitschaft, dann ist ein Kollege für 6 Monate dran.
Vieleicht lässt sich mit dem Kollegen zusammen  der Chef  "überzeugen" .

P.S.  Mein Kollege hatte schon 2 China-Einsätze, einmal 5 Wochen, einmal 3 Tage.  (Flug kostet ca. 6.000 Euro-->  Aber für die China-Bereitschaft will er NIX locker machen  :twisted: )


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (30 September 2007)

Hallo zusammen!

Bereitschaft:
Alle 2 Wochen.
Von Montag morgen 8:00 Uhr Bis zum Nächsten Montag morgen 8:00 Uhr.
24 Std., 7 Tage.
Geschäftsauto habe ich zwar auch, fahre aber meist mit dem Fahrrad,
Da im gleichen ort.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## crash (30 September 2007)

gravieren schrieb:


> Bin auf "Kriegsfuss" mit Chef, da er das als "Selbstverständlich" ansieht,



Welcher Chef macht das nicht?

Bei uns ist ´Bereitschaft´ von 0.00-24.00 von Mo. bis So.
Obwohl es offiziell keine Bereitschaft gibt wird es einfach als selbstverständlich angesehen dass man erscheint zu jeder Tages und Nachtzeit (grrr ihnumbringwill). 
Für die Anfahrt gibt es pauschal 25€ .
Die gearbeiteten Stunden werden normal bezahlt plus die jeweiligen Zulagen.


----------



## Killereintopf (3 Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

alle 4 Wochen von Mo bis Fr von Schichtende (17.15 Uhr oder 14.30 Uhr) bis 22 Uhr. Pauschal 75Euro im Monat + Stundenlohn plus 25% Überstundenzuschlag. 

Gruß 

Killereintopf


----------



## Markus1966 (4 Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
bei uns sieht's so aus:
Bereitschaftsvergütung (keine Arbeitszeit)
Mo 6:00 - Sa 6:00   3,60 EUR / Std
Sa 6:00 - So 6:00    5,40 EUR / Std
So 6:00 - Mo 6:00    6,10 EUR / Std

Arbeitseinsatz 2 Std. Pauschal , Einsatzt >2 Std. jede angefangene Stunde voll.

Bereitschaftseinsätze gelten als Überstunden und werden voll bezahlt.

Kilometergeld 0,30 EUR / Km

Gruß
Markus


----------



## maxider1 (8 Oktober 2007)

*gehts uns gut!*

6 Personen wechseln im 2 Wochen Rytmus

0-24 Uhr 1 Pauschale 600,

jeder Einsatz nach Stunden bzw. Überstundenregelung bezahlt,
Firmenauto vorhanden,
Ruhezeit selbst bestimmbar (Mo-Fr),
ca. 1 Einsatz pro Woche.

gruß Max


----------



## Drain (23 April 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

hab mal ne Frage zu dem Thema.
Sind hier auch Ingenieure, die Rufbereitschaft machen (müssen)? Oder betrifft das Thema hier eher Elektriker und Techniker?

Drain


----------



## vierlagig (23 April 2008)

Drain schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> hab mal ne Frage zu dem Thema.
> Sind hier auch Ingenieure, die Rufbereitschaft machen (müssen)? Oder betrifft das Thema hier eher Elektriker und Techniker?
> ...



*sichmeldetundnochmindestenseinenanderenhierkennt*


----------



## Frank (23 April 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> *sichmeldetundnochmindestenseinenanderenhierkennt*


 
du meinst bestimmt nicht mich *ROFL*

ach, was wären wir ohne unser schönes bereitschaftstelefon...


----------



## vierlagig (23 April 2008)

Frank schrieb:


> ach, was wären wir ohne unser schönes bereitschaftstelefon...



freie menschen, menschen mit lebensqualität, menschen die ihren schlaf genießen und nutzen, menschen halt


----------



## Frank (23 April 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> freie menschen, menschen mit lebensqualität, menschen die ihren schlaf genießen und nutzen, menschen halt


 

schlaf genießen? wer nachts im forum abhängt kann ja ruhig auch mal eben den telefonsupport geben


----------



## kermit (23 April 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> freie menschen, menschen mit lebensqualität, menschen die ihren schlaf genießen und nutzen, menschen halt


 
Bereitschaft heißt: Menschen, die nicht einfach ins Bett gehen und keine Angst davor haben, in der Tiefschlafphase unterbrochen zu werden. Menschen, die extra solange wach bleiben, bis die Nachtschicht die Produktion aufgenommen hat. Menschen, die, wenn die Produktion dann mal läuft, mit nur einer 90%-Chance einer ruhigen Nacht dann entgegen sehen und ins Bett gehen ...


----------



## kiestumpe (30 Mai 2008)

*Bereitschaft und Rufbereitschaft*

Bei uns geht gerade auch wieder der Geist "Bereitschaft" durchs Haus.

Hier mal zwei Seiten dazu:

http://www.arbeitsratgeber.com/rufbereitschaft_0228.html

http://www.arbeitsratgeber.com/bereitschaftsdienst_0035.html


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (13 Juni 2008)

Hallo,

hier eine aktuelle Entscheidung (Landesarbeitsgericht Frankfurt/Main) 
zum Thema *Rufbereitschaft*.


----------

